
Hacking how we see [video] - febin
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9370-hacking_how_we_see
======
amelius
I wonder if it is possible to treat myopia by wearing e.g. +1.0 reading
glasses over normal correcting (negative) contact lenses during computer use
(i.e. provide a challenge to your eyes so focus mechanism stays in shape).

~~~
SlyShy
A lot of people have researched this
([http://gettingstronger.org/2010/07/improve-eyesight-and-
thro...](http://gettingstronger.org/2010/07/improve-eyesight-and-throw-away-
your-glasses/)). I've personally experienced it, slowing reversing my myopia
over the course of many years. It took me a decade to develop so it seems fair
to me that it also takes a long time to reverse.

~~~
fhars
Nah, your original myopia was probably just overcorrected (it is easy,
overcorrecting myopia in a subjective acuity test results in a smaller and so
seemingly darker and sharper percepted image). Your result of ten years of
training in probably just onset of presbyopia and a less skewed measurement.
And the talk has got nothing to do with myopia reversal training.

------
yorwba
The project's website:
[https://www.eyeskills.org/](https://www.eyeskills.org/)

------
DoctorOetker
I know a few people with strabismus (and in the last 3 or 4 years started to
develop mild strabismus myself, due unequal far-sightedness and a strong
astigmatism in my left eye, without wearing glasses at all). Even before I was
developing strabismus, I occasionally entertained the idea of using a head's
up display, or a tablemount contraption to slowly realign the supressed eye
over multiple sessions. I am really amazed to hear now that the realigning can
happen in a single session and lasts a (longer than I expected) short while
until the brain relapses into the Plan B suppression.

One of the reasons I did not actually try to build this was that I had a hard
time imagining participants would be willing to spend large amounts of time
over a long period of time to slowly re-align the lazy eye, especially if it's
a boring focusing task etc...

I am positively amazed that the re-aligning can happen on such short notice
(even if it doesn't last very long) and is relatively robust (I would have
guessed blinking the eye after re-alignment would immediately revert to the
unaligned state)

The relative brightness trick is brilliant!

Consider daily life glasses with which to attenuate in a controlled fashion
the light for the dominant eye. This could be glasses with a fixed polarizer
for the supressed eye, and both a fixed and rotatable polarizer for the
dominant eye such that relative intensity can be set in the interval [0,1]
this is batteryless but may look less appealing. Alternatively hack one of
those LCD shutter glasses, and dim the dominant eye (battery powered circuit).
Then every day or hour first measure the minimum and maximum relative
transparency for fusion, and then set the device at say 4/5 the way between
this minimum and maximum, until eventually someday approaching 1.

With such glasses you wouldn't need a game, and the user can use it in part of
her daily life (taking a walk, shopping, ...) if the assymetrically
transparent eye-patch glasses still look to disturbing for work or whatever...

